# Can you use 63075 with 22554 with a 59 modifier?



## Orpheus22 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was wondering if an anterior cervicle fusion could be billed with 63075 and 22554 with a 59 modifier? Please help.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 23, 2011)

Orpheus22 said:


> I was wondering if an anterior cervicle fusion could be billed with 63075 and 22554 with a 59 modifier? Please help.



Assuming the anterior cervical discectomy/fusion was for the same level, no.  You must report 22551 and 22552 if there are additional levels.


----------



## Orpheus22 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Thank you so much...*

I really appreciate your answer- my office manager was told at a seminar that it is possible. Is there any scenario where it would be possible with a 59 modifier involving those two codes?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 25, 2011)

If these were performed at different levels modifier 59 would be appropriate.

New codes 

Two new codes—22551 and 22552—continue the trend of moving away from component coding in spine surgery to the use of a more comprehensive code. Based on the frequency of reporting of anterior cervical discectomy/decompression procedures with an anterior interbody fusion procedure, the following new code and an add-on code were introduced for the cervical spine when both procedures are performed at the same site, same setting: 

22551—Arthrodesis, anterior interbody, including disk space preparation, discectomy, osteophytectomy and decompression of spinal cord and/or nerve roots; cervical below C2 
+22552— Arthrodesis, anterior interbody, including disk space preparation, discectomy, osteophytectomy and decompression of spinal cord and/or nerve roots; cervical below C2, each additional interspace (List separately in addition to code for separate procedure)
*The guideline instructions for CPT codes 63075 and 22554 instruct the surgeon to not report the two codes together when both procedures are performed at the same site and the same level during the same session*


http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/feb11/managing1.asp


----------

